# Hyperion Strings Micro: Powerful, affordable strings for everyone! (Starting Price $39.00)



## Craig Peters (Jun 19, 2018)

*It's finally here!* *Hyperion Strings Micro* is our introductory orchestral string library for Native Instruments’ free Kontakt Player, Komplete Kontrol and S-Series Keyboards. This library is the perfect starter pack for songwriters and musicians just getting into orchestral writing, as well as seasoned composers wanting new colors in their orchestral palette.

​

Hyperion Strings Micro has a forward and robust sound, recorded close in a dry sound-stage, so it can be spatialized into any mix or environment. It’s perfect for any musical style from rock, pop and edm, to fully orchestral compositions. It’s detailed, configurable and feature-rich to allow total customization, but every detail has been carefully designed to make this virtual instrument naturally usable without any learning curve.

It includes section presets for 8 Violins, 6 Violas, 5 Cellos, 4 Basses and the combined full Ensemble. Articulations for each section include multi-dynamic sustains, staccatos, spiccatos and pizzicatos, dynamic crescendos and decrescendos.

*Click Here to listen to the demos now!*​ 




*Hyperion Strings Micro *gives you access to the following premium content:​
2,950 Stereo Samples
2.5 GB Installed
24-bit, 48 kHz Stereo Lossless NCW Format.
Made for the free Kontakt Player and all NKS compatible software & hardware.
5 master section presets: Ensemble, Violins, Violas, Cellos, Basses.
Multi-dynamic sustains, with smooth real-time control over natural vibrato and dynamic transitions.
Multi-dynamic staccatos, spiccatos and pizzicatos with 2x round-robin.
Dynamic auto-release and tempo-synching for Crescendo and Decrescendo expressions.
Flexible and intuitive user interface with pro features, deep customizability and simple workflow.
Free soundstage positioning for each section within dozens of custom rooms, halls, chambers and FX environments.
Adaptive Play Assist and Arpeggio systems for instant inspiration.
You can apply your full purchase amount toward your upgrade to Hyperion Strings Elements or the full Hyperion Symphonic Strings when they're released.
Native Access and Kontakt Library browser integration!
Also automatically qualifies you for the Kontakt Cross-Grade Discount from Native Instruments!
Grab it now for just $39!
*Hurry, this introductory sale ends July 16!*​


----------



## SirKen (Jun 19, 2018)

"You can apply your full purchase amount toward your upgrade to Hyperion Strings Elements or the full Hyperion Symphonic Strings when they're released."

Will this combine with the Omega plan discount?


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 19, 2018)

SirKen said:


> "You can apply your full purchase amount toward your upgrade to Hyperion Strings Elements or the full Hyperion Symphonic Strings when they're released."
> 
> Will this combine with the Omega plan discount?


Yes, it will!


----------



## robgb (Jun 19, 2018)

Loving it so far. Can't believe the price.


----------



## SirKen (Jun 19, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Yes, it will!



Sold!

I just had a first go with it and quite impressed with what is there. It just hyped me up more for the coming Elements and Full editions.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 19, 2018)

robgb said:


> Loving it so far. Can't believe the price.


That's awesome Rob! We wanted to have a string library that was super affordable for anyone who wants to start using strings, but also a string library with lots of control and customization features that even pro's could have fun with. It's only getting better!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 19, 2018)

This is an incredible deal for such a library. The interface is one of the best I've seen so far. Soundiron has hit a home run with this one. I like the fact that you can get these strings even dryer if you choose which is not something you can do in a lot of other string libraries. Congrats on the release!! Question : Will there be a velocity sensitive portamento feature in Elements or the full version ?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> This is an incredible deal for such a library. The interface is one of the best I've seen so far. Soundiron has hit a home run with this one. I like the fact that you can get these strings even dryer if you choose which is not something you can do in a lot of other string libraries. Congrats on the release!! Question : Will there be a velocity sensitive portamento feature in Elements or the full version ?



Thanks Paul, we're quite proud of this one. 
Full version -- yes. You can read a little more about what's coming on the first two pages of the Micro user manual here: https://dist.soundiron.com/SND/Manuals/Soundiron - Hyperion Strings Micro - User Manual - v1.0.pdf


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 20, 2018)

That's great ! I just saw the added articulations coming in the other versions too . Thank you for pointing me to the info .


----------



## JunoVHS (Jun 20, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> That's great ! I just saw the added articulations coming in the other versions too . Thank you for pointing me to the info .


The flautando articulation coming in the other versions is really cool, had this really cool ghostly sound I'm pretty stoked about!


----------



## Consona (Jun 20, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> You can read a little more about what's coming on the first two pages of the Micro user manual here: https://dist.soundiron.com/SND/Manuals/Soundiron - Hyperion Strings Micro - User Manual - v1.0.pdf





> you’ll find other specialized sustain types as well, such as fingered, glissed and bow-change true-legato styles, trills, ponticello, harmonics, flautando, runs and more. The Elements and Symphonic tiers also include additional staccato and spiccato types, as well as more exotic short note styles like col legno, Bartok pizzicatos, ponticello and flautando, along with even more round robin variations per note for a truly lifelike playing experience. You’ll also find a huge number of different dynamic expressions and specialized bow strokes in all lengths, dynamics, styles and intensities to make emotive, realistic and dynamic scoring a breeze. The full Symphonic edition also provides even more specialized bow strokes, articulations and special effects for advanced users, as well as multiple microphone positions for custom and surround mixing, including a startlingly life-like and profoundly robust player perspective.


----------



## dsblais (Jun 20, 2018)

An affordable high quality string library like this looks like an amazing fit for many folks. When will the full version be available and are brass and woodwind planned/in progress? Thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 20, 2018)

JunoVHS said:


> The flautando articulation coming in the other versions is really cool, had this really cool ghostly sound I'm pretty stoked about!


Nice ! I was tweaking some knobs and can simulate harmonics a bit with the individual sections . Swell and mod wheel all the way down and experiment with body , low knobs, and spaces to achieve it. It's a fun library and highly tweakable , and it's only the micro version . Well done.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> That's great ! I just saw the added articulations coming in the other versions too . Thank you for pointing me to the info .


yessir you got it! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

dsblais said:


> An affordable high quality string library like this looks like an amazing fit for many folks. When will the full version be available and are brass and woodwind planned/in progress? Thanks!


We're hoping for Elements out by end of 2018, and Full out in Spring/Summer 2019. 
Brass, Winds? Absolutely. Just recorded the brass this month!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 20, 2018)

I just counted and this is my 27th library by Soundiron. Downloading while writing. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

Montisquirrel said:


> I just counted and this is my 27th library by Soundiron. Downloading while writing. Can't wait to try it.



That's awesome.
Only 100 more libraries to go.


----------



## solomon.kim (Jun 20, 2018)

Has anyone else been experiencing issues with the installer restarting the download once it gets to a certain point? The download reached about 500 MB into part 2 but when I just checked again, it was at 120 MB into part 2. Is there any way to fix this issue or should I just wait it out?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

solomon.kim said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing issues with the installer restarting the download once it gets to a certain point? The download reached about 500 MB into part 2 but when I just checked again, it was at 120 MB into part 2. Is there any way to fix this issue or should I just wait it out?



Hey @solomon.kim , it's best to just wait it out. Those kind of restarts should be rare.


----------



## SBK (Jun 20, 2018)

I am amazed with this library! Lovely sound, perfect to fit anywhere! Loving the individual sections's articulations and sound! And the lovely swell!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

SBK said:


> I am amazed with this library! Lovely sound, perfect to fit anywhere! Loving the individual sections's articulations and sound! And the lovely swell!


Thank you! You're too kind. Spread the word, tell yo' friends.


----------



## SBK (Jun 20, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Thank you! You're too kind. Spread the word, tell yo' friends.



I am not kind, I tell the truth! I am amazed! For only 40-50 $


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2018)

solomon.kim said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing issues with the installer restarting the download once it gets to a certain point? The download reached about 500 MB into part 2 but when I just checked again, it was at 120 MB into part 2. Is there any way to fix this issue or should I just wait it out?



works fine on my end here though.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> We're hoping for Elements out by end of 2018, and Full out in Spring/Summer 2019.
> Brass, Winds? Absolutely. Just recorded the brass this month!



what ?? you're saying Chamber Brass and Winds? Same venue as the Strings?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

SBK said:


> I am not kind, I tell the truth! I am amazed! For only 40-50 $


Well then we appreciate the honesty


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

constaneum said:


> what ?? you're saying Chamber Brass and Winds? Same venue as the Strings?


Yep that's correct... Chamber ensembles, same venue. All in due time.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2018)

oh sweet !! would like to hear


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

constaneum said:


> oh sweet !! would like to hear


I would too. Haha. We'll be building a full Hyperion orchestra over the next few (or several) years. Brass next.


----------



## Consona (Jun 20, 2018)

You've managed to capture really beautiful sound with this library! Congrats! I cannot wait to hear all those other articulations from the more complete versions!

But one question. Did you cut the starts of the shorts samples? The attack feels so abrupt. It sounds way better when samples have that initial attack and you simply delay the track in a DAW. You have the offset knob there so user can shorten the attack himself, but even without using it, the attacks feel too brusque, so to speak.


----------



## elpedro (Jun 21, 2018)

Took the plunge today, and I must say it’s awesome!I mean, what do you answer if somebody asks you about a good string library under $50?looks like I have an instant answer for that question now!i have only had the time for a quick half-hour jam so far,and I feels really good.It’s so easy to move it to the foreground or background,so it is well suited for integration in pop and rock as well.It is so nice to get that feeling of satisfaction after spending the dollars, that doesn’t always happen. If the Soundiron guys don’t mind, I’d like to do a little YouTube review over the next few days.Well done to the developers, it’s a winner!Sure scratched my Virtual Instrument Itch!


----------



## GtrString (Jun 21, 2018)

Im sold! The shorts (pizz & stacc) sounds particularly nice in the demos.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 21, 2018)

I mean $39.00, where can you go wrong really?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 21, 2018)

Consona said:


> You've managed to capture really beautiful sound with this library! Congrats! I cannot wait to hear all those other articulations from the more complete versions!
> 
> But one question. Did you cut the starts of the shorts samples? The attack feels so abrupt. It sounds way better when samples have that initial attack and you simply delay the track in a DAW. You have the offset knob there so user can shorten the attack himself, but even without using it, the attacks feel too brusque, so to speak.



Hey @Consona , thanks for the feedback. 
We did not cut off the starts of the short samples in editing. They are very tight, as that's the way that the string players played them at the session. The Micro version is also just the Stage mics, so the sound is very dry and tight.
The Offset knob cuts into the sample start, allowing sample playback to skip past the beginning of the sound. You can use this to make the sound more pad-like or to remove hard transient starts, especially when combined with the Attack knob.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 21, 2018)

elpedro said:


> Took the plunge today, and I must say it’s awesome!I mean, what do you answer if somebody asks you about a good string library under $50?looks like I have an instant answer for that question now!i have only had the time for a quick half-hour jam so far,and I feels really good.It’s so easy to move it to the foreground or background,so it is well suited for integration in pop and rock as well.It is so nice to get that feeling of satisfaction after spending the dollars, that doesn’t always happen. If the Soundiron guys don’t mind, I’d like to do a little YouTube review over the next few days.Well done to the developers, it’s a winner!Sure scratched my Virtual Instrument Itch!


Please do, we'd love to see it!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 21, 2018)

GtrString said:


> Im sold! The shorts (pizz & stacc) sounds particularly nice in the demos.


Cheers


----------



## solomon.kim (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow, the shorts are a joy to use. Really great, especially for the price. Well done.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 21, 2018)

solomon.kim said:


> Wow, the shorts are a joy to use. Really great, especially for the price. Well done.


That's Awesome! Thanks! The elements and full versions will have a variety of different length short articulations.


----------



## elpedro (Jun 21, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Please do, we'd love to see it!


Well,hereyago!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 21, 2018)

elpedro said:


> Well,hereyago!



Thank you for the very honest review Peter and for taking the time to make it! Glad to hear that you really enjoy the library!


----------



## Consona (Jun 22, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Hey @Consona , thanks for the feedback.
> We did not cut off the starts of the short samples in editing. They are very tight, as that's the way that the string players played them at the session. The Micro version is also just the Stage mics, so the sound is very dry and tight.
> The Offset knob cuts into the sample start, allowing sample playback to skip past the beginning of the sound. You can use this to make the sound more pad-like or to remove hard transient starts, especially when combined with the Attack knob.


Thanks for the reply. Wow, I'm actually surprised they were able to play it so tightly.  Glad you did not cut those attacks out. The wait for the elements version is killing me.


----------



## solomon.kim (Jun 22, 2018)

Really loving this library so far. Here's a quick little sketch I put together in a few hours or so...very much unmixed and unpolished but it serves as a good example of what composers even as bad as me can create using this library


----------



## Garry (Jun 22, 2018)

Very cool! Really enjoyed listening - nice work.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 22, 2018)

solomon.kim said:


> Really loving this library so far. Here's a quick little sketch I put together in a few hours or so...very much unmixed and unpolished but it serves as a good example of what composers even as bad as me can create using this library



Excellent stuff! That was very cool and you need to give yourself more credit as a composer!


----------



## SBK (Jun 23, 2018)

Not orchestral but did this rock demo, used also Mercury Boys Choir

All spiccatos and piziccatos are from Hyperion Micro

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/orchestral-rock-mp3.14145/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 23, 2018)

SBK said:


> Not orchestral but did this rock demo, used also Mercury Boys Choir
> 
> All spiccatos and piziccatos are from Hyperion Micro
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/orchestral-rock-mp3.14145/][/AUDIOPLUS]


Very cool! Its really cool to see them used in different genres!


----------



## fretti (Jun 26, 2018)

Little late but still chiming in
Just a "quickly" thrown together track from last night:


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 29, 2018)

fretti said:


> Little late but still chiming in
> No name yet, also just a "quickly" thrown together track from last night:



Just now getting a chance to sit down and listen to this, sounds great @fretti ! What are those drums?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 29, 2018)

SBK said:


> Not orchestral but did this rock demo, used also Mercury Boys Choir
> 
> All spiccatos and piziccatos are from Hyperion Micro
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/orchestral-rock-mp3.14145/][/AUDIOPLUS]


Yes!! That grooves hard. Love toward the end with the EQ roll off.


----------



## fretti (Jun 29, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Just now getting a chance to sit down and listen to this, sounds great @fretti ! What are those drums?


Thank you very much! Glad you like it
Drums are a mainly a mixture of Taikos, Bass Drums and Low Booms (with a few other things) from Hans Zimmer Percussion (JunkieXL mixes) and two patches from the rather old Drums of War by Cinesamples


----------



## playz123 (Jun 29, 2018)

Managed to finally find some time this afternoon to sit down, play Hyperion Strings Micro and go through the manual. In brief, it's amazing, especailly for a micro library. Very impressive, versatile, and a wide range of sound features and controls as well. And whew...so glad I read the manual and discovered the "Body" knob. I feel it's one of the most important controls. As well, great job on the manual, Mike....and Chris and Scott, well done on the GUI design. The latter is very easy to understand, view and navigate. Looking forward to the full version when it's ready. Congratualtions to all the team at Soundiron on another excellent release.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 29, 2018)

fretti said:


> Thank you very much! Glad you like it
> Drums are a mainly a mixture of Taikos, Bass Drums and Low Booms (with a few other things) from Hans Zimmer Percussion (JunkieXL mixes) and two patches from the rather old Drums of War by Cinesamples


Sounds great


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 29, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Managed to finally find some time this afternoon to sit down, play Hyperion Strings Micro and go through the manual. In brief, it's amazing, especailly for a micro library. Very impressive, versatile, and a wide range of sound features and controls as well. And whew...so glad I read the manual and discovered the "Body" knob. I feel it's one of the most important controls. As well, great job on the manual, Mike....and Chris and Scott, well done on the GUI design. The latter is very easy to understand, view and navigate. Looking forward to the full version when it's ready. Congratualtions to all the team at Soundiron on another excellent release.


Thanks @playz123 ! Happy to hear you're enjoying the library.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 25, 2018)

robgb said:


> Loving it so far. Can't believe the price.



Hi...I just bought this. Can you tell me what you like about the Hyperion Strings? They sound so completely unrealistic and heavily processed. Yes, they were cheap, and I didn't learn my lesson with Adagietto either...lol Am I just spoiled with SF stuff and even the NI Symphonic Series Strings sound pretty good. Anyway...not a total loss, I got them as a layering tool for some trailer music, so they will not be out front at all...but very nasal and harsh. Is there something I am missing to get them to be a bit smoother? Thanks for the help and sorry for the rant..


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 25, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> Hi...I just bought this. Can you tell me what you like about the Hyperion Strings? They sound so completely unrealistic and heavily processed. Yes, they were cheap, and I didn't learn my lesson with Adagietto either...lol Am I just spoiled with SF stuff and even the NI Symphonic Series Strings sound pretty good. Anyway...not a total loss, I got them as a layering tool for some trailer music, so they will not be out front at all...but very nasal and harsh. Is there something I am missing to get them to be a bit smoother? Thanks for the help and sorry for the rant..


Hi Jake, sorry to hear your're not enjoying your first impression... Have you gotten a chance to read the user manual yet? You can try turning the Body knob up and Swell knob down for a darker tone. You can also use EQ to cut the top end as desired.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 25, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Hi Jake, sorry to hear your're not enjoying your first impression... Have you gotten a chance to read the user manual yet? You can try turning the Body knob up and Swell knob down for a darker tone. You can also use EQ to cut the top end as desired.



Hi,

Haven't read the manual. I was hoping that the sound out of the box was going to be the most natural. I don't mind tweaking, and using some of the knobs, I was able to get the tone to sound very woody with the spiccatos. But overall, aside from the synth sound, the ensemble seems unusable out of the box because there is a huge volume jump between sections. I get there is some individual tweaking ability, but I think that it could have been set a bit better initially, rather than have users go in and adjust things.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 25, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Hi Jake, sorry to hear your're not enjoying your first impression... Have you gotten a chance to read the user manual yet? You can try turning the Body knob up and Swell knob down for a darker tone. You can also use EQ to cut the top end as desired.



I also hear no difference when using the vibrato knob. Maybe I did something wrong in the install? I did find that bringing the Body all the way up, and the Swell near the bottom, gave it a nicer smoother tone and most of the harshness went away.


----------



## robgb (Jul 25, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> Hi...I just bought this. Can you tell me what you like about the Hyperion Strings? They sound so completely unrealistic and heavily processed. Yes, they were cheap, and I didn't learn my lesson with Adagietto either...lol Am I just spoiled with SF stuff and even the NI Symphonic Series Strings sound pretty good. Anyway...not a total loss, I got them as a layering tool for some trailer music, so they will not be out front at all...but very nasal and harsh. Is there something I am missing to get them to be a bit smoother? Thanks for the help and sorry for the rant..


I think the reason you like Spitfire stuff so much is that it sounds great right out of the box. There's no question about that. If you used nothing but Spitfire products, you'd never have to worry about getting a good sound. If, on the other hand, you want to mix and match sample libraries, you may find that those great out of the box libraries become a problem. That's my experience, anyway. 

Hyperion is a dry library. Dry libraries tend to sound raw and harsh and, as a result, unnatural to a lot of people. People have the same complaint about LASS string libraries. With Hyperion, I find it helps to tame some of that harshness with a low pass filter and a bit of EQ. Fortunately, the library comes with EQ built into the GUI, so they make it easy for you. You can play with the "Body" dial, the EQ dials and find a sound that's more pleasing to you. Add some of the built-in reverb to create some space and distance, then use a bus on the track and send it to another reverb. 

The reason I like Hyperion is because a) it's dry; b) that makes it easier to manipulate; c) the sounds are easily customizable to individual taste; d) the price is outrageously low for what you get; and e) it can be layered with those Spitfire and other bake-in ambience libraries to give them a rawer, more real presence.


jaketanner said:


> I get there is some individual tweaking ability, but I think that it could have been set a bit better initially, rather than have users go in and adjust things.


I get the sentiment, but really it isn't that hard to whip these libraries into shape. I think of libraries like Hyperion as raw material to be bent to my will. Fortunately, it's very bendable....


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 25, 2018)

robgb said:


> I think the reason you like Spitfire stuff so much is that it sounds great right out of the box. There's no question about that. If you used nothing but Spitfire products, you'd never have to worry about getting a good sound. If, on the other hand, you want to mix and match sample libraries, you may find that those great out of the box libraries become a problem. That's my experience, anyway.
> 
> Hyperion is a dry library. Dry libraries tend to sound raw and harsh and, as a result, unnatural to a lot of people. People have the same complaint about LASS string libraries. With Hyperion, I find it helps to tame some of that harshness with a low pass filter and a bit of EQ. Fortunately, the library comes with EQ built into the GUI, so they make it easy for you. You can play with the "Body" dial, the EQ dials and find a sound that's more pleasing to you. Add some of the built-in reverb to create some space and distance, then use a bus on the track and send it to another reverb.
> 
> ...



I am seeing that as well. I do like that I can pan where ever, so it can fit in. I haven't tried running it through a good reverb yet, but that might be the issue too. And I am going to layer it anyway with some epic strings..I wanted to build a signature string sound with the newest, even if not the most popular...and I think that's the key to getting the sound I want. Layering this with the Ni Symphony might actually work, rather than the SF stuff...gonna try it. or even with some Omnisphere string sounds for the grit.

Thanks!!


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 25, 2018)

robgb said:


> I think the reason you like Spitfire stuff so much is that it sounds great right out of the box. There's no question about that. If you used nothing but Spitfire products, you'd never have to worry about getting a good sound. If, on the other hand, you want to mix and match sample libraries, you may find that those great out of the box libraries become a problem. That's my experience, anyway.
> 
> Hyperion is a dry library. Dry libraries tend to sound raw and harsh and, as a result, unnatural to a lot of people. People have the same complaint about LASS string libraries. With Hyperion, I find it helps to tame some of that harshness with a low pass filter and a bit of EQ. Fortunately, the library comes with EQ built into the GUI, so they make it easy for you. You can play with the "Body" dial, the EQ dials and find a sound that's more pleasing to you. Add some of the built-in reverb to create some space and distance, then use a bus on the track and send it to another reverb.
> 
> ...


You said it better than I did. Thanks @robgb


----------



## robgb (Jul 25, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> You said it better than I did. Thanks @robgb


You can hire me anytime...


----------



## EBicks (Jul 25, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> I am seeing that as well. I do like that I can pan where ever, so it can fit in. I haven't tried running it through a good reverb yet, but that might be the issue too. And I am going to layer it anyway with some epic strings..I wanted to build a signature string sound with the newest, even if not the most popular...and I think that's the key to getting the sound I want. Layering this with the Ni Symphony might actually work, rather than the SF stuff...gonna try it. or even with some Omnisphere string sounds for the grit.
> 
> Thanks!!



I layered the Hyperion strings with EWSO strings in this mockup if you want to hear how they sound. I think they layered really well and added some "bite" to the more ambient EWSO samples:

""


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 25, 2018)

EBicks said:


> I layered the Hyperion strings with EWSO strings in this mockup if you want to hear how they sound. I think they layered really well and added some "bite" to the more ambient EWSO samples:
> 
> ""




Layered is how I'd use them. Sounds good. I have the EW cloud...might try that. Thanks.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jul 26, 2018)

EBicks said:


> I layered the Hyperion strings with EWSO strings in this mockup if you want to hear how they sound. I think they layered really well and added some "bite" to the more ambient EWSO samples:
> 
> ""



It definitely blends well! Nice cover! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DarcMurkee (Aug 15, 2018)

Loving it so far! Only thing I can't figure out is how to activate the automated swell feature to make things sound a bit more realistic. Only purchased the program a couple of days ago, so I'm still quite new to it. But any help would be appreciated!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 15, 2018)

This is absolute marvellous, what I really love most are the great presets for ensembles and fx, really helps for easy getting the right mood. For anybody not jumped on the train: use the actual sale, cant think anybody will regret it.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2018)

I am sorry...But I still can not make this library sound like actual strings. I bought this at full price through recommendations, and I feel it was a bad purchase, just because it was inexpensive. I also played a few patches for a friend of mine that is a pro musician, but is not keen on actual string sounds, and the first words were, is that a synth? Maybe I am spoiled with Spitfire, Cinestrings, Audiobro...etc, but even for $50, to me this is not worth it. I apologize for the negative comments, but I just can not find a use for this library...I try every other week or so to fit them in, and just cringe every time I play something. Now, in the midst of an epic trailer, along with many other sounds, perhaps it can find a home. I will probably try again...just want to get it to fit somewhere at least once, so I can justify the purchase. Again, my apologies.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 15, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> I am sorry...But I still can not make this library sound like actual strings. I bought this at full price through recommendations, and I feel it was a bad purchase, just because it was inexpensive.***** Now, in the midst of an epic trailer, along with many other sounds, perhaps it can find a home. I will probably try again...just want to get it to fit somewhere at least once, so I can justify the purchase. Again, my apologies.



This courteous tone is appreciated, but without broad, critical impressions, expectations are set incorrectly. THX!

I also have several good libraries and still considering at current Sale price. Much talk about layering (not uncommon) and may not be disappointed with this perspective. 

Regards


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> This courteous tone is appreciated, but without broad, critical impressions, expectations are set incorrectly. THX!
> 
> I also have several good libraries and still considering at current Sale price. Much talk about layering (not uncommon) and may not be disappointed with this perspective.
> 
> Regards



I look forward to hearing your impressions on it after you buy it. Maybe I am just not using it the right way.


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 15, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> I am sorry...But I still can not make this library sound like actual strings. I bought this at full price through recommendations, and I feel it was a bad purchase, just because it was inexpensive. I also played a few patches for a friend of mine that is a pro musician, but is not keen on actual string sounds, and the first words were, is that a synth? Maybe I am spoiled with Spitfire, Cinestrings, Audiobro...etc, but even for $50, to me this is not worth it. I apologize for the negative comments, but I just can not find a use for this library...I try every other week or so to fit them in, and just cringe every time I play something. Now, in the midst of an epic trailer, along with many other sounds, perhaps it can find a home. I will probably try again...just want to get it to fit somewhere at least once, so I can justify the purchase. Again, my apologies.



Thank you Jake... at least ONE different opinion. Seems to me that the audience is very forgiving (if not ignoring) the cheaper the library is. And at 39$ critic seems to be totally gone.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Thank you Jake... at least ONE different opinion. Seems to me that the audience is very forgiving (if not ignoring) the cheaper the library is. And at 39$ critic seems to be totally gone.



Seems that just because the library is cheap, that there can't be anything negative to say...I know it's $49...yes, in the world of libraries it's cheap...but if it's going to be a product that is going to introduce a larger more expensive library, then it should be up for scrutiny. It's one of the reasons I bought it...I thought it was a scaled down version of something better to come. But again, I want to give this a chance...I really do. Just can't seem to quite find a home for it just yet.


----------



## SBK (Aug 15, 2018)

This library is targeted towards many genre... This is not supposed to be the 100% faithful and original true sound of a classic "Orchestra".


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 15, 2018)

SBK said:


> This library is targeted towards many genre... This is not supposed to be the 100% faithful sound of an "Orchestra".



I agree that it is targeted at many genres: rock, pop and EDM, but orchestral compositions, as stated on their site, is a bit of a stretch. 

And actually, Soundiron advertises on their site, the Hyperion as an "orchestral String Library", so yes it's supposed to sound like an orchestra...and "faithful" is a loose term with many libraries...but they did actually record a live orchestra. I realize it's dry and up close and all, but the sustains especially, still sound like they're coming from a machine when playing more than one it is pretty apparent...but again, this is just my opinion, but I also think that others should know both sides before they buy, no matter what the price. 

I will say however, that turning the BODY knob all the way, and turning off completely their reverb, does make it sound a bit better. I like the Spiccatos far better than the Staccatos, and the Pizza are actually not bad at all...so yes, there are uses. But since I mainly write with sustains in mind (other than trailer music), they don't work very well for me.


----------



## nathantboler (Aug 15, 2018)

DarcMurkee said:


> Loving it so far! Only thing I can't figure out is how to activate the automated swell feature to make things sound a bit more realistic. Only purchased the program a couple of days ago, so I'm still quite new to it. But any help would be appreciated!


In the Articulations, you want to use "Crescendo" or "Decrescendo" and it will give you additional settings to adjust.
Page 9 in the user manual: https://dist.soundiron.com/SND/Manuals/Soundiron - Hyperion Strings Micro - User Manual - v1.0.pdf


----------



## nathantboler (Aug 15, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> This is absolute marvellous, what I really love most are the great presets for ensembles and fx, really helps for easy getting the right mood. For anybody not jumped on the train: use the actual sale, cant think anybody will regret it.


Thanks Karl


----------



## Blake Ewing (Aug 16, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> I agree that it is targeted at many genres: rock, pop and EDM, but orchestral compositions, as stated on their site, is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> And actually, Soundiron advertises on their site, the Hyperion as an "orchestral String Library", so yes it's supposed to sound like an orchestra...and "faithful" is a loose term with many libraries...but they did actually record a live orchestra. I realize it's dry and up close and all, but the sustains especially, still sound like they're coming from a machine when playing more than one it is pretty apparent...but again, this is just my opinion, but I also think that others should know both sides before they buy, no matter what the price.
> 
> I will say however, that turning the BODY knob all the way, and turning off completely their reverb, does make it sound a bit better. I like the Spiccatos far better than the Staccatos, and the Pizza are actually not bad at all...so yes, there are uses. But since I mainly write with sustains in mind (other than trailer music), they don't work very well for me.




You may have done this, BUT:

Turn body knob all the way up and swell all the way down. Bring the instruments all the way forward in spaces and in kontakt set the swell parameter control to only go from 0%to 15% when you ride the modwheel.

I think that's a lovely sound.

-B


----------



## axb312 (Dec 28, 2018)

Will this have violins 1 and 2 eventually or...?


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 29, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Will this have violins 1 and 2 eventually or...?


Elements will not, Ensemble is undecided at this point.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 29, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Elements will not, Ensemble is undecided at this point.



Thank you!


----------



## SirKen (Jul 8, 2019)

Craig Peters said:


> Yes, it will!



How can I combine the Omega Discount Code with my personal upgrade code for Hyperion Elements? The Shopping Cart only allows one discount code at a time.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 8, 2019)

SirKen said:


> How can I combine the Omega Discount Code with my personal upgrade code for Hyperion Elements? The Shopping Cart only allows one discount code at a time.



Hi Ken, from our omega product page:

As an Omega owner, we offer you a 50% discount on future libraries that come out after your initial bundle order. The Omega discount can't be combined with any other code and is only valid for library purchases at soundiron.com.
Please email me at [email protected] if you have further questions.


----------



## SirKen (Jul 8, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> Hi Ken, from our omega product page:
> 
> As an Omega owner, we offer you a 50% discount on future libraries that come out after your initial bundle order. The Omega discount can't be combined with any other code and is only valid for library purchases at soundiron.com.
> Please email me at [email protected] if you have further questions.



The answer I responded to in this thread was a bit misleading but fair enough. I think I will just wait for the full version then.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 8, 2019)

SirKen said:


> The answer I responded to in this thread was a bit misleading but fair enough. I think I will just wait for the full version then.


You are correct, that answer was misleading and incorrect. Craig may have misunderstood your question, so I do apologize for that. 
Upgrade paths are a different deal than regular retail purchases.
You can apply your omega discount to elements at $79 which would bring it down to $39.50, or we can discount you whatever you previously paid for micro. The full ensemble will take us at least another full year to release.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 19, 2019)

Blake Ewing said:


> You may have done this, BUT:
> 
> Turn body knob all the way up and swell all the way down. Bring the instruments all the way forward in spaces and in kontakt set the swell parameter control to only go from 0%to 15% when you ride the modwheel.
> 
> ...



Can you tell me how I can change the swell parameter control in Kontakt?

EDIT: Never mind. I found it. (Automation -> Midi Automation )


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 19, 2019)

Montisquirrel said:


> Can you tell me how I can change the swell parameter control in Kontakt?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. I found it. (Automation -> Midi Automation )


Here's a video I did with a few different things:


----------

